# 4 month old Beagle getting erections & humping



## TottiLove (Jun 10, 2008)

My 4 month old Beagle pup for the past week has been getting erections at random moments- twice while someone was eating. Last night he put his blanket into a ball and started humping it. He hasn't been neutered yet, we were told to wait until he's 6 months.

In the meantime, what suggestions do you have to stop these behaviors? I wasn't home for the humping incident but my parents told me they just watched him do it for a minute or two and laughed- which obviously wasn't the right thing to do!

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

For humping I would redirect him with a toy or a treat. You can't really control erections, he's just a happy boy.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

They will become less of a problem once he is a year old. Just like teenage boys get erections at odd times sometimes, so can teenage boy dogs. Excitement can sometimes turn into sexual excitement in young dogs, so don't be surprised if it happens more often during exciting times (like when their is a possibility of food!). Lloyd rarely humps things anymore, but when we firs got him (at 8 months) he got erections a lot and humped things (his toys mostly) a lot, it went on until he was around a year old, and has tapered off since then. We would do as durb said and redirect him with a treat when he was humping something.


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Get him a female playmate..


----------

